# Here he is!!!



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's my new little guy!! You wanted pictures... you've got 'em, beware there are a lot! If a "tough" or "rich" name strikes you while looking, feel free to tell me! :lol: 









Loungin' in the car.








What IS that thing?








It has a string, I'm going to chew it! 








Yum!








Hi Mom!  (this is my NEW favorite picture!)








I'm tired.








Very tired.








Checking out my new brother (excuse Diesel's eyes). 








ha ha! I stole Diesel's Carebear! :lol: 








I'm handsome, I know.








I love sleeping








in funny positions.


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

He is Just the Cutes't little thing. 
You ar SO lucky to have him.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

PERFECT!! He is perfect!!!  

Gosh I wish I could help out with the names but I am drawing a blank!! :x


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

he is sooo great! How are him and Diesel getting along?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

He is GORGEOUS!!!! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Awwww I love him! He is just the cutest little guy!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he is so cute courtney  i'm not good with names either how about tank that's the only tough name i've got :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!  I ♥ him!!! 
Now if we can just decide on a name. :roll:


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> Thanks everyone!!  I ♥ him!!!
> Now if we can just decide on a name. :roll:


How about Cash 8) ?


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: He is too cute. I'm sure diesel will warm up to him in no time  just make sure you post LOTs of pics


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

rich name? Trump... Gates...Buffett 

I like Sputnik though.... it goes with Diesel... (no clue why I think that though) 

Congratulations !


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww he's adorable!
How about Hercules or one of the other Greek Gods?


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

he's absolutely gorgeous!
i'll rack my brains 4 names :wave:


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

his gorgeous how about "petrol" to go with diesel and you can call him "petty" if not i love arnie thats a big strong name


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

how about 'ferdinand' or furdenand?
or Count as in Count chi chi?
or Tarquin?- thats a posh polo name!

Or Crunch?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

He is so cute!!! OMG such a handsome lil guy  

How is Diesel with him? How did he sleep last night, and where? (I sound like a reporter...LOL) I just wanna know what to expect when I get my baby in the summer...

As for names uhhh

Tai
Bailey
Brando
Mateo
Cody
Rocky
Dante
Guiness (that was hubby's suggestion...  )


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> He is so cute!!! OMG such a handsome lil guy
> 
> How is Diesel with him? How did he sleep last night, and where? (I sound like a reporter...LOL) I just wanna know what to expect when I get my baby in the summer...
> 
> ...


Your name suggestions are great  I love the names Mateo and Bailey. Oh, and Cody :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!! :lol: 
I really love all of the name suggestions, I'm still trying to decide. I don't know why I'm being so picky and why nothing is appealing to me. I've never been so picky about a name in my life. :?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy cow he's just gorgeous :love7:


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG :shock: what a sweet baby!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow hes gorgeous! congratulations! hes got such a sweet face. in one of your posts awhile back you thought you might name him Bentley. I like it..its definitely rich and powerful. Some other names that i like with Diesel are: Diego, Caesar, Ace, and Raiden


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the name Kaiden


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Whatever you name him he is precious.   He and Diesel will surely be best buds I always have trouble with names :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

you could name him after a truck if you want strong mabe ford lol. im terrible with names...
however he is absolutly gorgeous, looks like he was fairly relaxed after his journey and im sur ehe and deisel will be fast frineds...
too cute!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

We've decided to name him Bentley!  Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. I am just so stubborn, I couldn't decide on any of them. I think I always had my heart set on Bentley because I think he's so "rich" looking but my fiancee wasn't too sure about it. He's definitely a Bentley though, he thinks he's tough stuff but a total sweetheart at the same time!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes Bentley is a great name for him :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Bentley is a great name


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I love your pooch


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww hes adorable!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh!!!! Courtney, Bentley is absolutely beautiful....or I mean handsome   . He is so stunning and looks like he fits into your family just perfect!!! I am so happy for you!!!!

:blob4: :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

ha ha!! You guys are going to kill me. When we were out for my fiancee's birthday dinner tonight he ordered a Guinness beer. I told him that was one of the names that I liked (I thought I mentioned it to him :roll: ) and he LOVED it.

So.... we've changed his name to GUINNESS. I promise we aren't changing it again. It'll be Guinness Bentley.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Guinness Bentley, that's great!! Guinness really suits him, I think.
He is soo handsome!! You're very lucky! My 11-year old sister always wants me to check on here for new pictures of him. He's her favorite!!

How are Guinness and Bentley getting along?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Scout said:


> How are Guinness and Bentley getting along?


Guinness & Diesel you mean, :lol: . I know it must be confusing since I can't decide on a name, but I promise we aren't changing it again! 
They are getting along okay. Diesel likes to play a little too rough with him sometimes, but Guinness loves to play. He's such a cuddlebug as well!  

Tell your sister thanks!!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Congrats on your little one! He's adorable


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

He is adorable! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you all!!


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy (Jan 9, 2006)

Aww! Waht a cutey-pie!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh I like Guinness too!!! It doesn't matter what you name him!! He is so cute he will make any name cute!!!!!!!!!!  I love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you!!!  I owe it all to you, I would have never found him without your help. He said he loves his Chi Godmother!!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

chihuahua lover said:


> Thank you!!!  I owe it all to you, I would have never found him without your help. He said he loves his Chi Godmother!!


You are so sweet!!! I am glad that I could find him a wonderful home!!! He will be one of the most loved and spoiled Chi's in this whole world!!!!!! :lol: I am honored to be his Chi Godmother!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

EEEE! He is the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He's absolutely precious!! I love that little face!! 

Did something happen to Brutus? :? :?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> He's absolutely precious!! I love that little face!!
> 
> Did something happen to Brutus? :? :?


She just decided to name him Guinness!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep! That's little Brutus now Guinness. 
We thought that Guinness fit him better!  

Thanks everyone. He is perfect, I can't believe he's actually MY dog!!


----------

